# Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch



## strandlaeufer (29. Januar 2007)

Moin, Moin,

bin hauptsächlich am Pilken und da kommt meist Dorsch in die Kiste, daher suche ich ein paar leckere Rezepte.
Wer kann helfen?

Strandlaeufer


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

*Dorsch in Tomatenkräutersoße für 4-6 Personen*
*120g Weiße Zwiebeln*
*2 Knoblauchzehen*
*100g Knollensellerie*
*2 EL Olivenpöl*
*500g Tomatenmark*
*1EL Tomatenmark*
*150 bis 200ml Fischfond*
*1EL trockner Wermut*
*1Kräuterbündel(Thymian,Lorbeerblatt,Rosmarin,Petersiöienzweig)*
*Salz,Pfeffer etw Zucker*
*4 Dorschfilets (je 200g)*

*Zwiebeln Knoblauch Sellerie Würfeln, Die Tomaten blanchieren danach häuten, halbieren,  Stielansätze und Samen entfernen. Diese dann in ein Sieb geben und passieren, Dan Saft auffangen. Das Tomatenfruchtfleisch würfeln. Öl in einem Topf erhitzen. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Sellerie ferblos anschwitzen. Tomatenmark hinzu geben dann mit dem Fond und dem Wermut ablöschen. Das Tomatenfruchtfleisch zugeben und aufkochen, abschmecken das Kräuterbündel hinzu geben Hitze reduzieren und 15 minuten köcheln lassen. Das Kräuterbündel entfernen. Die Fischfilets würzen und nebeneinander in die Sose legen ca. 5 bis 8 min gar ziehen lassen. Auf Tellern anrichten. Als Beilagen kann man z.B. Reis reichen.*


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

wenn ich die Rubrik Fischrezepte mal nach Dorsch durchsuche finde ich "_Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 25 von 134_" Einträge ... #h
ich bevorzuge die Bierteig Geschichte !
legger sach ich nur #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

schau mal dort
http://www.seigott.com/essen+trinken/fischundschalentiere.htm
oder dort
http://www.tamkat.sky.hl-users.com/Fisch/fisch_index.html
sollte jede menge gutes bei sein )


----------



## strandlaeufer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## addy123 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge die Bierteig Geschichte !
> legger sach ich nur #6


 
... kann ich nur beipflichten!!!:vik:


----------



## Goettinger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

Kabeljau mit Tomaten-Hollandaise
Zutaten:
Fü r 4 Personen
750g Tomaten
1 Knoblauchzehe
250 ml Hollandaise (Fertigprodukt)
1 Teelöffel Senf
Salz
Pfeffer aus der Mü hle
800g Kabeljaufilet
1 Zwiebel
1/2 Bund Petersilie
1 Weißweinessig
3 Olivenöl


Zubereitung:
Tomaten brü hen, abschrecken, pellen, vierteln, und entkernen. Ein Drittel der
Tomaten wü rfeln, den Rest beiseite stellen.
Knoblauch pellen, in die Hollandaise pressen, mit Senf, Salz und Pfeffer wü rzen.
Tomatenwü rfel vorsichtig untermischen. Den Fisch säubern, in 4 Stü cke schneiden,
salzen, pfeffern, in eine Auflaufform legen, mit der Hollandaise begießen und im
Backofen backen.
Schaltung:
200 - 220 , 2. Schiebeleiste v.u.
180 - 200 , Umluftbackofen
35 - 40 Minuten
Inzwischen Zwiebel wü rfeln, Petersilie hacken, mit Essig und Ö l verrü hren, salzen
und pfeffern. Restliche Tomaten darin wenden und zum Fisch servieren. Dazu passt
eine Wildreismischung.

daran werde ich mich morgen abend versuchen..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. März 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*



addy123 schrieb:


> ... kann ich nur beipflichten!!!:vik:



Jau,in Bierteig ...legger


Uli


----------



## ManniS (8. März 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

Dorsch im Petersilienbett

Zutaten:

1 Kilo Dorschfilet 
5 Bund glatte Petersilie
mind. 6 Knoblauchzehen
4 EL Zitronensaft
16 EL Olivenöl
1 TL Salz
Schwarzer Pfeffer

Petersilie waschen , trockenschütteln, die Blätter abtupfen und hacken. Knoblauch in Scheiben schneiden. Beides in eine Schüssel geben, mit Olivenöl, Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer vermengen.
Die Hälfte dieser Mischung in eine ofenfeste, flache Form geben.
Die Fischfilets kalt abspülen, trockentupfen und nebeneinander auf das Kräuterbett geben. Restliche Kräuter obenauf verteilen. Die Form mit Klarsichtfolie abdecken und den Fisch aus dem gelobten Land im Kühlschrank mindestens  1 Stunde durchziehen lassen.

Den Ofen auf 180° Grad (Umluft: 160° Grad) vorheizen, die Folie entfernen und den Fisch etwa 20 Minuten garen.
Dazu frisches Baguette zum Auftunken des Kräutersuds reichen.

Dazu natürlich ein leichter Weißwein.

Guten Appetit


----------



## the Gamefisher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Dorsch, Dorsch oder Dorsch*

*Mediterrane Fischpfanne**Zutaten :*
600 Gr. Dorschfilet
1 Zitrone
4 Zwiebeln
3 KnoblauchzehenOlivenoel
1 Fl. Granni Tomatensaft
Oliven schwarz / grün je 50 Gr.
WeißweinSalz, Pfeffer, PaprikaKräuter de Provence
Dorschfilet in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden, salzen und mit 2 El. Zitronensaft beträufeln.4 Zwiebeln in dünne Scheiben schneiden, 3 Knoblauchzehen zerdrücken, beides in der Pfanne andünstenund mit 1 Fl. Tomatensaft ablöschen.Fisch dazugeben und ca. 5 Min. garen. Würzen mit Paprika, Pfeffer, Salz und Kräuter de Provence und mitWeißwein verfeinern. Oliven schwarz und grün je 50 Gr. dazugeben.Dazu schmeckt Baguettstange und Wein

*Dorsch in Knoblauchsauce**Zutaten :*
500 Gr. Dorschfilet
1 Zitrone
3 Knoblauchzehen
1 ZwiebelOlivenoel
350 Gr. Tomaten oder 1 Pk. Tomatenpüree
Petersilie, glatt
Pfefferoni
Oregano
Kräuter de Provence
Salz, Zucker
500 Gr. Dorschfilet mit 2 El. Zitronensaft beträufeln und 15 Min. ziehenlassen. Dann in eine mit Olivenoelgefettete Auflaufform geben.Knoblauchsauce :3 Knoblauchzehen, 1 Zwiebel würfeln und in 3 El. Olivenoel erhitzen, andünsten.350 Gr. Tomaten oder 1 Pk. Tomatenpüree mit Kräutern dazugeben. 2 El.Gehackte Petersilie, Oregano, Kräuter de Provence, 4 rote Pfefferoni dazu und mit Salz und Zuckerabschmecken.Oliven können auch dazu gegeben werden.Alles über den Fisch geben und in den Backofen schieben.Ober/Unterhitze 200 - 225 Grad vorgeheizt, Heißluft 180 - 200 Grad nicht vorgeheizt25 - 30 Min. Dazu : Püree oder Weißbrot, grüner Salat und trockener Rotwein
*Dorschfilets im Pilz-Kräuter-Bett**Zutaten :*
500 - 600 Gr. Dorschfilet
Zitronensaft von 1/2 Zitrone
Salz, Pfeffer
Butter oder Oel
125 g Pfifferlingeevtl. aus der Dose
250 g Champignons
1 Bund Petersilie und Kresse
Filets säubern und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, anschl. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzenDie Zwiebel feinwürfeln und in ca. 10 g Butter andünsten. Pfifferlinge und Champignonsdazugeben. Gehackte Petersilie und die Kresse unterheben.Die Filets auf das Pilz-Kräuter-Bett geben und bei mittlerer Hitze 10 bis 15 Min. in der Pfanne dünsten.Dazu passen Salzkartoffeln, Püree oder frisches Brot.


----------

